# How to Get Rid of an Old Fridge



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A few months ago I had to buy a new fridge as the old was wasn't working as well as it used to.

Once I had the new one installed in the kitchen, my next challenge was to get rid of the old fridge. So I decided to put it out in my front yard, near the street, and put a sign on it saying: "Free to good home. You want it, you take it."

For 6-weeks it sat out there with no one even looking at it.

So I changed the sign to read: 'Good used Fridge for sale only $250.'

The next day someone stole it.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

A few places round here you would just need to chain it up to get rid of it !


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A neighbour of mine put his fridge out by the front door while he was having his kitchen floor done. It was full of food and plugged in to the hall socket. Later in the morning he heard a noise and found 2 scrap tossers trying to carry it away. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In some areas of the USA, say, south of the Mason Dixon line, household appliances on the front porch are the normal.

'Merika, f-yeah!


----------

